# What is your opinion on Bald faced horses?



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Pretty frame face! Good thing he has dark skin around the eyes. Keep sun block on his nose!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I think all horsey faces are unique and stunning.... I have a sorrel and a bay so never a worry in the sun, but I have read many times that sunscreen on the nose is a _must _for a horse like yours - he's a beauty! Enjoy


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

I've always liked 'em, though the horse's personality has much greater influence over my impression than physical characteristics. 

I'm not aware of any particular beliefs or stigmas surround bald faced horses. Congrats on your new boy!


----------



## Apache Cat (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you, I have bought him a UV protecting fly veil with nose and sunscreen. I asked his last owners if they had any problem with his nose but they said he has only gotten sunburn once and they hardly ever put sunscreen on. I am a worrier tho so it will be covered constantly! haha


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He's a very nice looking horse.

Personally, I'm not a fan of bald faced horses, but that's only because I don't like the look of a horse with too much white. I much prefer a nice star with a couple of socks...but that's just a personal preference.:wink:


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Well, in reining circles, those bald faces are getting pretty popular-all those Gunner babies! Very distinctive! I am wondering tho-is it generally the same with other bald faces? some of them are deaf? Or is that just the 'Gunners"?


----------



## Apache Cat (Feb 3, 2013)

I think you are more likely to get deaf hores when the white covers their ears or gets close to their ears. Thats what it is like with dogs, i am guessing it is the same with horses. I dont know haha


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

He is beautiful! I think it makes him stunning as well. My gelding ends up with a bald nose in the summer, so I make sure to always protect his nose with sunscreen as well - Here he is in all of his naked nose glory


----------



## caljane (Feb 7, 2009)

As a paint fan I end up with many white faces. Unfortunately I have not been very lucky with them. Problems occur unexpected, they are okay the one year and get a bad sunburn the next. We are on 3800ft altitude. Worst places are around the nostrils and on top of their eyes. Luckily your horse has quite a bit color around his eyes but I would look out for the upper lid of his left eye. A flymask will definitely help!

Very pretty gelding, btw!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Depends on the markings, I love the ones like your guy, but the ones with more white aren't as appealing to me. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

^^^ I agree. I am not usually a fan of a almost all white face but really depends on the markings.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Well, in reining circles, those bald faces are getting pretty popular-all those Gunner babies! Very distinctive! I am wondering tho-is it generally the same with other bald faces? some of them are deaf? Or is that just the 'Gunners"?


That is the splash white gene that is causing the deafness. It can do that sometimes but not all splash white horses end up deaf. The OP's white face looks frame caused instead of splash 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

As for the sun burning a fly mask helps a lot. Though Pepper always takes his off lol I always find them ripped in the field lol. Pepper burns around his eyes a little and around his nostrils where you see a lot of pink that is the most vulnerable. 30 SPF sunblock that is sweat proof and water proof will keep him in good shape. I was gone over the weekend and he didn't get any sunblock and in the pic you can see the scabing above his nostril where he burned.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

pretty horse. sunscreen and fly mask. They have mask with nose peices now.


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

Pretty horse! I like his white, particularly the dark around the eyes.

When i bred my mare to the paint I chose i was hoping for some white face, got a tiny barely visiblestar. I was dissapointed at first, but now i am glad. Pipers dad, the paint in question, had to be put down due to complications after years of trying to keep the sunburn at bay.


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

caljane said:


> As a paint fan I end up with many white faces. Unfortunately I have not been very lucky with them. Problems occur unexpected, they are okay the one year and get a bad sunburn the next. We are on 3800ft altitude. Worst places are around the nostrils and on top of their eyes. Luckily your horse has quite a bit color around his eyes but I would look out for the upper lid of his left eye. A flymask will definitely help!
> 
> Very pretty gelding, btw!


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

I personally was not a fan of bald faced horses until i was blessed with a miracle sept. 18 2010. I got a dun rescue mare that was in foal and she gave me the most beautiful colt named Blue Moon. He is almost all white with just color on his withers and neck with one spot on his left side, he has a bald face but medicine cap with crystal blue eyes and as soon as i saw him i was in love and now have another bald faced black/white twh/qh boy with 3 white socks and a bald face that was a total surprise named Winters Frost. So now i am totally in love with bald faced babies! Just something makes them unique....also i have a cremello/perlino (not 100% sure what her true color will be) filly that is lippizzaner/qh with crystal blue eyes named Kee-va . Neither Kee-va or Blue Moon have ever had any issues with moon blindness or sun burns..thank god...very lucky! Such a beautiful horse you have!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

I like them. I bought my mare thinking her bald face was gorgeous, then she gave me a bald faced colt, so now I have one more reason to love them. The color, or lack there of, hits their faces almost the exact same way.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I never liked them at all until I happened to buy a 10mo old Paint...love them now! I just make sure I put sunblock on him, and have a flymask...I dont have any issues with that though!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I never liked them at all until I happened to buy a 10mo old Paint...love them now! I just make sure I put sunblock on him, and have a flymask...I dont have any issues with that though!


----------



## Critter sitter (Jun 2, 2012)

i love my baldy but i wish i could do something with his boogers in his eyes


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Critter sitter said:


> i love my baldy but i wish i could do something with his boogers in his eyes


you have that issue as well? both my bald boys have that problem, but none of the others...ugh drives me nuts i even tried fly masks! yeah that lasted all of maybe a day...one had it hanging around his neck which scared me to death he could've caught it on something and the other one was their pull play toy apparently and was ripped in half...lol..so i used hypo-allergenic baby wipes and they will stand and let me clean their eyes thank god...lol


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Apache Cat i posted some pics of my bald faced boys on my album if you would like to go look at them...


----------



## CCH (Jan 23, 2011)

SouthernPanda said:


> you have that issue as well? both my bald boys have that problem, but none of the others...ugh drives me nuts i even tried fly masks! yeah that lasted all of maybe a day...one had it hanging around his neck which scared me to death he could've caught it on something and the other one was their pull play toy apparently and was ripped in half...lol..so i used hypo-allergenic baby wipes and they will stand and let me clean their eyes thank god...lol


Just a note to everyone. Runny or goopy eyes can be indicative of inflammation or vitamin/mineral deficiency. It can also be a reaction to UV. Inflammation can be from ERU symptoms, allergies etc. if you have a horse with pink skin around his eyes, even if it has no history of ERU, you really should have a vet qualified in eye issues examine the eyes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

vet checked their eyes i was concerned my old morgan mare always did and it was because of allergies plus she had copd...:-( vet said its not infection and when their eyes are cleaned up it is just pure dirt and there is no reddness around the eyes or anything...he thinks its possibly from being inside the barn and the hay getting dust in them or in the summer when the farmers are plowing the fields they get really bad..we have a huge field around the whole barn so he said its more than likely that never had any issues with any of mine until i brought them to the place they are at now plus thereis a dirt road running down the length of the barn and side so its well traveled...especially in summer..but i might want to have blue checked out for sure because of his blue eyes...frost will burry his nose and head in the square bales to get the stuff inside and now blue has started to do that...monkey see monkey do..i am scared they are going to get a scratch or damage their eyes it is why we are putting round bales out next week for them to use until spring comes...see if that clears it up some..pray it does...


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Just curious where are you from in NC csimkunas6? i grew up on the ga/nc border...


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

CCH you should post studly in here. *hintmorepicshint!!*


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

SouthernPanda said:


> Just curious where are you from in NC csimkunas6? i grew up on the ga/nc border...


I live on the SC/NC border. 40min south of Wilmington, and 40min north of Myrtle Beach. Im actually moving to West Virginia later this month though, lol.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

I love the bald faces and now that I own a Paint horse I love them even more! My paint is a tobiano but has a large blaze and a pink nose.


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

csimkunas6 said:


> I live on the SC/NC border. 40min south of Wilmington, and 40min north of Myrtle Beach. Im actually moving to West Virginia later this month though, lol.


ah ok i was stationed at LeJuene and i so miss Wilmington/Myrtle Beach...some great memories...lol Why West Virginia? lol i went to college at U of Pitt and used to go to the races in WV...


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Bald faces is one of my favorite markings!
My boy Rem has one








sorry for size :[


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

His face I really like. Some I don't. All depends on the horse.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm a sucker for chestnut and lots of white, especially on the face.


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I'm a sucker for chestnut and lots of white, especially on the face.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow two beautiful horses! Especially the bottom picture. I like the more white ones as well., but i have both....b/w and alot of white with color...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ponies (Aug 18, 2012)

I personally love them, but there are some that I just wont like. :/


----------



## SouthernPanda (Feb 5, 2013)

Ponies said:


> I personally love them, but there are some that I just wont like. :/


I agree some has too much going on with the color and some think my boys face is just too plain whereas i think he is gorgeous with the perfect medicine cap. My old qh mare had the goofiest blaze but i loved it...as does my dun mare now but i guess it is to each his own...i said i would never own a mare i own 4 plus getting another twh mare in a few weeks...never own a dun horse i own one and she is one of my mares...each horse can grow on us mine did and love them dearly...to others they might be ugly but just like your child i think they are beautiful and perfect...haha...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a mare with a half-bald face as a kid. She's long gone now. I always remember she'd get sunburned pretty bad and it would peel, poor girl. But as far as aesthetics go, baldies are beautiful.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

SouthernPanda said:


> ah ok i was stationed at LeJuene and i so miss Wilmington/Myrtle Beach...some great memories...lol Why West Virginia? lol i went to college at U of Pitt and used to go to the races in WV...


I went to school there, and ended up meeting my husband, met him there, lived there for a few before I moved down to NC. Going from the SC/NC line to the WV/OH line! haha


----------



## gogaited (Oct 8, 2012)

Personally, I don't care for bald faces, blue eyes and pink skin. But to each his own.


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

I love them. Always have . My boy has a bald face


----------



## SplashedOvero (May 16, 2012)

Conanche♡


----------



## Jim Andy (Jan 21, 2013)

Very nice but as long as you think he is the best and most beautiful horse in the world that's all that matters.Just love him with all your heart.


----------



## marier1 (Aug 1, 2012)

I never liked bald faces before I got my boy. Now I think they are beautiful as long as they have eyeliner.


----------



## Cweaver (Jan 23, 2013)

I LOVE bald faces Very cute gelding you've got


----------

